# Martin Lynx Magnum specs



## fatman

Would anyone know of the specs for Martin lynx magnum?? The bow is a compound bow, mid 80's vintage and I belive was one of the first few cam bows by Martin (Z cams I think) 
thanks
FATMAN


----------



## Merlin3dstorm

You might try their website www.martinarchery.com and send them a email asking them about the the specs. They are really good about customer relations. I'm sure the would help you.


----------

